# Bear in the yard.



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Here is ONE solution:


----------



## Brook38 (Apr 7, 2021)

dj3 said:


> Here is ONE solution:


The BEST Solution


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We don't live in suburbia, so I can't give much help there. Here, even the Department of Natural Resources tells us "they were here first, adapt". We do and give them wide berth. They show up almost nightly out behind the house.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A yr or so ago a bear was trying to get on our back porch [where we feed the cat] My wife opened the door hollering and waving a broom at it to get the bear to leave. Her 'bravery' suprised me although she really does like the cat.

We do live in the mountains so wildlife is part of our life.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

We love our bears up here. No break-ins, maulings, anything. I say hey to they as they are pass by and they just grunt.

If you make sudden movements, STARE at them like a predator does, raise your voice, yell at them - ESPECIALLY IF THEY HAVE CUBS - they will interpret that as aggression and, well, defend themselves and their loved ones as they rightfully should.

Me I just act like they're one of the neighbors, say hey, give a nod, and behave like any other day.

To be a good neighbor, I put a large dish of water out back with a hose slowly dripping in it for the critters and they come by frequently as well as the coyotes, moose, and others stop by for a drink.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just ran across this dude in my garden. He is H-U-G-E. The undergrowth is over 10" tall, so I figure about 5' from ground to top of his back.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I never knew how inundated we were with bears, cats, moose, etc. until we put up some outdoor cameras. Love it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love the bears. But alls I have is raccoons.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Raccoons are hilarious.  Mom brings her kits up on the upper deck every summer where they're safe from the coyotes and cats.

The kids play with each other just as kids everywhere play while mom sits by the railing, looking down and around for danger and other raccoons. One night i heard one barking and there was an owl swooping by in the moonlight.

I love Nature


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Raccoons are hilarious


Yrs ago my wife walked out on the front porch and surprised a raccoon. She screamed when she saw it, the raccoon then stood up with his arms in the air as if surrendering.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I kind of like them and find them to be really entertaining. So smart and adaptable. But My GF hates them, mainly because growing up on a farm they were a threat to their dogs if they got rabid, which seemed to happen a lot. More recently, we were there a few years ago and our dog found a sick one (that died shortly thereafter) in the tall grass and made contact before he could be pulled back on his long leash. Even though he is fully vaccinated that earned him some months of quarantine in 2 states. So, we tend to give them a wide berth there. The ones on my deck and neighborhood seem totally healthy but the dog is not allowed to get close. 



mark sr said:


> Yrs ago my wife walked out on the front porch and surprised a raccoon. She screamed when she saw it, the raccoon then stood up with his arms in the air as if surrendering.


----------

